# Lavendel



## Boxerfan (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch doch mal meinen __ Lavendel vorstellen. Er ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

Servus Dietmar

Super ... 

Schade das es *k*ein Duft - I-Net gibt


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

Sehr schön gewachsen 

Und ich schenke Helmut ein "k"


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

Danke Andreas ... 

Wie sich das gleich anders liest


----------



## Bambus Mami (27. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

Wie??? Ein Mitglied kann den Beitrag eines anderen redigieren?

:shock
Bambus Mami


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

Keine Angst... das hat Helmut schon selber gemacht.
Er hätte sich das geschenkte 'k' auch für schlechte Zeiten auf die Seite legen können


----------



## Bambus Mami (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

Und ich hab gedacht, Du hättest Deinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht... 


Bambus Mami


----------



## Chrima (28. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Lavendel*

@ Boxerfan,
Schön ist der, schneidest du den zurück,oder machst du gar nix??

LG Tina


----------

